# Aubiose



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Any one use this for their mice?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

That's hemp bedding, right? I used it until recently and liked it a lot.


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> That's hemp bedding, right? I used it until recently and liked it a lot.


Yes I believe it is, I use it for my rats, just wanted to check it's OK for the mice. Thanks x


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's 100% fine for mice. I sometimes use it in summer.


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Brilliant thank you


----------

